# custom made seat covers



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi

The driver and passenger seat covers on my MH are getting a bit old and frail and am looking at getting some new ones made.

Any one used this company: http://www.motorhomeseatcovers.co.uk

They charge about £150 for custom made covers with arm rest covers and cut outs for the attached seat belts on the Aguti seats.

All comments and advice / recommendations welcome.

Steve


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

yes - I bought 2 sets for the front of my Burstner, fit well and look good. I also got them to supply armrest covers as well, fortunately I asked them because they don't advertise them even though they have them.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

There are many companies doing this work with Regal getting the most favourable comments.

Alan


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Do you have a web link for Regal, a quick web search does not show any Uk based seat companies.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

stevegos said:


> Do you have a web link for Regal, a quick web search does not show any Uk based seat companies.


Here you go

http://www.regalfurnishings.co.uk

Mike


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Or try Reluxe in Ilkeston


----------

